# Tripe - is it considered a organ meat? How much? Benefits?



## lab mom (May 6, 2012)

Hi All
Is tripe considered a organ meat? How much should be fed? I have heard from a tablespoon a day, to a meal for a day, to most of the meal every day? I was told it has digestive enzymes and amino acids. Does it have any vitamins?
Looking forward to hearing your input!
:fish2:


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

Tripe is a muscle meat and is apparently extremely rich, so I would ease it in if I were you (that's just me though my dogs may be more sensitive than yours)I believe it is one of the best muscle meats you can feed making it very rich in vitamins and minerals =)


----------



## Maritan (Nov 11, 2011)

Green Tripe Site

Tripe is considered muscle meat.

Try to find fresh sources. Try to find GRASSFED sources. If you feed tripe from a "regular" cow, you'll be feeding all the grains that we are trying to avoid in the first place. 

I would also try to avoid the canned stuff.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I feed tripe when it's what I grab out of the freezer. I don't think there is a real minimum or maximum amount.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

If you are lucky enough to find some fresh...WATCH OUT. The stink...oh my...the stink.

If you can incorporate it into the diet, I strongly recommend it.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I normally buy my tripe ground up. It's just alot easier to handle, and my dogs get alot of stuff that's not ground so I figure they can live with the ground tripe!

I can get the lid on the container on and off really fast


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Everyone keeps warning about the smell of tripe. I ordered some and its coming in today, Im scared of the smell now haha.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Kat said:


> Everyone keeps warning about the smell of tripe. I ordered some and its coming in today, Im scared of the smell now haha.


I actually don't think it's THAT bad, but my sinuses are always stopped up so maybe I'm not getting the full effect. It's pretty stinky to me, but not knock-you-over stinky.


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

Kat said:


> Everyone keeps warning about the smell of tripe. I ordered some and its coming in today, Im scared of the smell now haha.


plug your nose... if its already frozen it won't be that bad.. but if its thawing... haha have fun.

My boys get a meal of tripe 2-3 times a week.


----------



## Imgliniel (Sep 1, 2011)

You know its funny to me it is not that bad smells like horse manure haha and I guess since I spend time picking that up everyday I am kinda used to it? Lol also while every raw feeder I talk to considers it muscle I can't help but wonder why we don't consider it organ. For the most part in raw an organ is something that secretes something into the body. For example we don't consider heart an organ because it contracts to pump blood but does not manufacture or secrete the blood. But tripe is stomach it secretes whole bunches of stomach acids and digestive juices so why don't we consider it an organ? Just saying lol


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

I just fed tripe for the first time over the weekend. I was all scared of it because of what people say about the smell.. but it really didn't bother me much! I mean, I wouldn't make a candle out of it but it's not *that* bad. 

Maybe it's because I basically grew up in a barn (rode horses from 5yrs.-21yrs. old) LOL. I got the ground stuff too because that's all I can find around here, perhaps it doesn't smell as bad.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i think chicken manure smells worse. 

then again, i think horse manure is heaven. 

tripe is just one of those foods i feed when i have it. i think it's a nutritious food....and awesome if you can get it whole...

i feed ground because that is the way it comes to me....and my dogs love it.


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

I am a city boy here lol...and YES the smell is a little intense I must say.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

nupe said:


> I am a city boy here lol...and YES the smell is a little intense I must say.


city girl here, too....


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

My two LOVE tripe. I feed it 2-3x a week. I don't find the smell that offensive. But I'm also an RN, and quite good at breathing through my mouth and controlling my gag reflex.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Mine love it too! I don't think the smell is bad, but then I'm used to cow poo since my parent's raise beef and lamb.
I had a case of it and fed it 3 times a week. Need to get some more! I noticed that it kept their tummies really really happy and pretty much negated Scout's grazing on grass. I just had the plain ground stuff from gt.com. I think this next time I'm going to get the tripe/trachea/gullet mix for the extra joint support.


----------

